
Show HN:We just build a site that saves 5 lives every week - katherinemotyka
http://www.jumpstartme.co
======
katherinemotyka
We are a nonprofit and we just launch our site in english. This is our initial
version. We are based in Dominican Republic and our mission is to change the
lives of at least 5 people living in extreme poverty in Latin America every
week. Check it out, feedback is welcome, we are always looking to improve.

~~~
brudgers
It is heartwarming to hear your mission. The landing page does not indicate
how donations are allocated between direct services and overhead. Having open
accounting would be a great feature.

Good luck.

~~~
katherinemotyka
Hi! Will do :D!

